# Warning ... READ THIS ...watch what you text



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

*Please pass this onto fellow drivers*!

For those of you that have not figured this out already, a word from the wise. Your iPhone, Android ... is compromised while the UBER application is installed. *It is invasive*. It not only tracks your driving habits at all times, it *also runs a script that captures text messages, email and more than likely input from other installed apps including and especially Lyft.*

You've been forewarned. Use the Uber phone, yours or theirs, as a uber tool only. Nothing

This will make a lot of sense for those that were banned, deactivated or placed on suspension. I spent most of my adult life in high tech, undergraduate engineer. This practice has been used for a decade to gather Intel on users.

This practice can be illegal, depending on the level of invasiveness. It would be interesting to see case law on this. Class action law suit? Everyone would get a slice, even those drivers long gone. It will take momentum, thousands signing the petition.

Feedback?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> *Please pass this onto fellow drivers*!
> 
> For those of you that have not figured this out already, a word from the wise. Your iPhone, Android ... is compromised while the UBER application is installed. *It is invasive*. It not only tracks your driving habits at all times, it *also runs a script that captures text messages, email and more than likely input from other installed apps including and especially Lyft.*
> 
> ...


Read this,

http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/

EPIC is sueing Uber over the data it collects.

https://epic.org/2015/06/epic-files-ftc-complaint-again.html


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

observer said:


> Read this,
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

observer said:


> Read this,
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/
> 
> ...


^^^
Fair article written by someone without much Android tech knowledge.
Rood your Android phone, download the Xposed Framework and install AppOpsXposed and set the permissions. 
All AppOps does is activate a function of the OS that's been there since the inception of Android and is only a few Kb. in size. 
Set permissions to not let the "app" read contacts, sms and mms, or read contents of USB storage and modify system settings.

Android is full of nefarious little permissions like when the Flashlight app wants to read your contacts or fine location. 
Those can all be overwritten.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Uberselectguy, the I see no evidence in your post or in observers links that Uber collects email or text messages or call data other than messages and calls sent through its servers. All the other permissions are standard and reasonable Please cite your sources or evidence, or better yet, a single case where someone has been adversely effected by the use of this information.

The links observer posted are a year old and seems to be referring to the rider app, not the partner app, though it doesn't specify which Uber app it's referring to, which seems very odd. Uberselcetguy, you are clearly referring to the partner app in your OP.

Worst case it it's logging and sending the phone numbers to which calls and texts are made, but only metadata, not content. That seams reasonable to combat fraud. Reading the results of more tests here https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8660336 people who have run various tests have determined that if it does have the ability to sent metadata on calls, texts, or emails, that it doesn't seem to be sending them, i.e. it's dormant, hence no permission needed.

This is much ado about nothing. Paranoid minds at work. This seems like more scare mongering to me. If you are worried about it, just delete the app.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> *Please pass this onto fellow drivers*!
> 
> For those of you that have not figured this out already, a word from the wise. Your iPhone, Android ... is compromised while the UBER application is installed. *It is invasive*. It not only tracks your driving habits at all times, it *also runs a script that captures text messages, email and more than likely input from other installed apps including and especially Lyft.*
> 
> ...


I like to think the uber app is always listening to me like when I am in route to pick up pax and then they cancel. I usually am like ****ing b!tch c*nt hoe f*ck you then I get another ping soon after.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

I sent my phone, application for driver and rider intact to a forensic dissection. 

Besides some odd ads I've received, way to coincidental to be random, once before I received a suspension for three days immediately after an exchange by text I had with Lyft. Coincidence? Reality was uber backed off the suspension after my attorney emailed a letter of intent to pursue litigation.

Uber made a revealing mistake to me in an email exchange yesterday. On a reply email from uber, under attachment was a private, unrelated letter I had sent to a colleague. Uber was never sent that email. It was sent using an email account with Gmail. That email was somehow uploaded to Uber, not by me. I used my iPhone 5 to send the email, the same phone that had both uber apps installed.

As I said, I'll defer to the forensic report. I take invasion of privacy very seriously, very seriously!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> I sent my phone, application for driver and rider intact to a forensic dissection.
> 
> Besides some odd ads I've received, way to coincidental to be random, once before I received a suspension for three days immediately after an exchange by text I had with Lyft. Coincidence? Reality was uber backed off the suspension after my attorney emailed a letter of intent to pursue litigation.
> 
> ...


^^^
Massive infringement of privacy issue. 
I wonder what the passenger app tries to read.... and how the pax would feel about it if they were just the slight bit informed about what they do with the partner app? 
Particularly true if passengers were to get a thinly veiled hint (hint, hint) that Uber could access their Gallery photos that you would not want released to be on the home page of some porn site. 
Alas.... I don't think that Hillary has the app on her phone or server. LOL.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm sitting in the bathtub right now, typing this message as many before from my cell I use for Ubering.

Uber can suck it! Go Lyft!!


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Massive infringement of privacy issue.
> I wonder what the passenger app tries to read.... and how the pax would feel about it if they were just the slight bit informed about what they do with the partner app?
> Particularly true if passengers were to get a thinly veiled hint (hint, hint) that Uber could access their Gallery photos that you would not want released to be on the home page of some porn site.
> Alas.... I don't think that Hillary has the app on her phone or server. LOL.


Where did you read it can access gallery photos?

You guys have lost the plot.

It needs to have access to your camera so you can send in photos of your DL, insurance and such. Lots of apps do this.

(Starting countdown till I get called a shill.)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This is fascinating, Uberselectguy. What do you suppose Uber is doing with all our texts and emails?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> This is fascinating, Uberselectguy. What do you suppose Uber is doing with all our texts and emails?


Travis prints them out and uses it as wall paper.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

It's feasible. Cell phones have no security. They transmit through the air and anything can be grabbed.

Probably one of the reasons uber is increasing the cell phone weekly rate to $15. They want to get the data from your phone.

Ubers biggest commodity at the moment is your personal information. They are data mining. They are just an app with allot of users. Both passenger and driver.

That is all sellable. The user data base is worth multi-millions.

They really are a tech company. They don't have any assets except all the data of users. Both driver and passengers.

They may want to add to that data by getting everyone to put the apps on their personal phones.

They are a data miner. Even if something happens to ride share they have mounds of personal info that they can sell to a multitude of companies. 

If you have ever used uber or driven for uber, they have a file on you. 

Cell phones are not secure in the least no matter what anyone tells you. They are far worse than any pc.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> *Please pass this onto fellow drivers*!
> 
> For those of you that have not figured this out already, a word from the wise. Your iPhone, Android ... is compromised while the UBER application is installed. *It is invasive*. It not only tracks your driving habits at all times, it *also runs a script that captures text messages, email and more than likely input from other installed apps including and especially Lyft.*
> 
> ...


This is interesting,

https://www.uber.com/legal/privacy/users/en

Especially this part,


Call and SMS Data : Our Services facilitate communications between Users and Drivers. In connection with facilitating this service, we receive call data, including the date and time of the call or SMS message, the parties' phone numbers, and the content of the SMS message. 


*And the content of the SMS message.*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> *Please pass this onto fellow drivers*!
> 
> For those of you that have not figured this out already, a word from the wise. Your iPhone, Android ... is compromised while the UBER application is installed. *It is invasive*. It not only tracks your driving habits at all times, it *also runs a script that captures text messages, email and more than likely input from other installed apps including and especially Lyft.*
> 
> ...


And this,


Log Information: When you interact with the Services, we collect server logs, which may include information like device IP address, access dates and times, app features or pages viewed, app crashes and other system activity, type of browser, and the third-party site or service you were using before interacting with our Services.

*So, if you were on Lyft, they would know.*


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sUBERu2u said:


> Where did you read it can access gallery photos?
> 
> You guys have lost the plot.
> 
> ...


^^^
I read it in the permissions on the Play Store. 
Didn't install it. 
Don't ask me which app because you won't see me going through 2,500 flashlight apps to find it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

"He who controls the past controls the future. He who controls the present controls the past"They best books... are those that tell you what you know already.*"*

"If you want to keep a secret, you must also hide it from yourself.*"*

"eyes watching you and the voice enveloping you. Asleep or awake, indoors or out of doors, in the bath or bed- no escape. Nothing was your own except the few cubic centimeters in your skull".

"It was possible, no doubt, to imagine a society in which wealth, in the sense of personal possessions and luxuries, should be evenly distributed, while power remained in the hands of a small privileged caste. But in practice such a society could not long remain stable. For if leisure and security were enjoyed by all alike, the great mass of human beings who are normally stupefied by poverty would become literate and would learn to think for themselves; and when once they had done this, they would sooner or later realise that the privileged minority had no function, and they would sweep it away. In the long run, a hierarchical society was only possible on a basis of poverty and ignorance."

"object of waging a war is always to be in a better position in which to wage another war."

"The past is whatever the records and the memories agree upon."


"You had to live - did live, from habit that became instinct - in the assumption that every sound you made was overheard, and, except in darkness, every moment scrutinised"

"If the Party could thrust its hand into the past and say of this or that event, it never happened-that, surely, was more terrifying than mere torture and death."

George Orwell 1984

Fancy if a organisation gave governments around the world the power to eradicate a person from all historical references, on every digital device, do you think one of governments would be interested?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> "He who controls the past controls the future. He who controls the present controls the past"They best books... are those that tell you what you know already.*"*
> 
> "If you want to keep a secret, you must also hide it from yourself.*"*
> 
> ...


^^^
Uhhhh.... maybe ISIS?


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

observer said:


> This is interesting,
> 
> https://www.uber.com/legal/privacy/users/en
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Did someone assume they _*wouldn't*_ have the ability to see text messages sent through their servers? Why would anyone assume that?

It matters to whom that they know you were on Lyft?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Uhhhh.... maybe ISIS?


It's a competition with organisations using different MO's

ISIS
Extreme Islam
Google
Uber
UN
To name a few. As long as there is more than one, we proles are sort of safe!

Al those quotes were from George Orwell's book written in 1949 called 1984


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> It's a competition with organisations using different MO's
> 
> ISIS
> Extreme Islam
> ...


Been a while. Haven't seen your posts. I must be looking in the wrong section. Hope all is well with you


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I use my phone for all kinds of tom foolery. This myth about the uber partner app being spyware has been busted.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sUBERu2u said:


> I'm confused. Did someone assume they _*wouldn't*_ have the ability to see text messages sent through their servers? Why would anyone assume that?
> 
> It matters to whom that they know you were on Lyft?


The OP.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Been a while. Haven't seen your posts. I must be looking in the wrong section. Hope all is well with you


Yeah did drop out, got busy with work and kids, something had to give. Stuck to the Aussie cities of late, finding my way around again. Glad you're still around!


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

My main phone does not have uber on it. Cheap prepaid android I use for uber app. Simply because it is easier.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I like to think the uber app is always listening to me like when I am in route to pick up pax and then they cancel. I usually am like ****ing b!tch c*nt hoe f*ck you then I get another ping soon after.


I think its a syndrome I get that way too. Then the guy request another ride and you just passed him by a block and I'm like what the f*** son of a b**** the hell


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Cell phones are not secure in the least no matter what anyone tells you. They are far worse than any pc.


Then why
A: Do you have one
and
B: Work for a company that requires the use of one?

That's like hating what ISIS does, yet doing graphic design of their information pamphlets. If you think that cell phones are spying on you there is only one way to fix it. Get rid of it.


----------

